# Cutest things your birds do?



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Honey likes to take naps with me. For eg, I fell asleep laying on my right side with my hand under my pillow. When I woke up, honey had got out of her cage (my fault, I had left the food door unlocked) and she had buried herself in the gap between my arm and body with her head resting on my shoulder under my cheek fast asleep and when She woke up,
She kissed my cheek and made her scritches sound. So cute! What's your favourite thing?


----------



## Eshana (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Shelby is too young to really vocalize, but he/she will be silent for a few minutes, I'll say "Pretty Bird" and he chirps happily at me, then flaps his/her wings.  I've only heard this noise when I say Pretty Bird, the rest of the time he/she just chatters randomly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky will just tilt her head or gaze into space looking very cute 
Cookie wolf whistles when i walk past followed by kisses or if i say can mommy have a kiss he would give me one


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like when Spike says give me a kiss and makes the kiss sound or when I walk into the room he will say hi babe  I also think it is cute when he thinks I need to hear him and will stick his beak in my ear and talk, I think it is cute but loud


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy has a tendency to guard me when I sleep, for example, one day I fell asleep in my bedroom, left the door open so I could hear the birds (hadn't meant to fall asleep) because they were playing on the top of their cage, when I woke up Fuzzy was sitting on my head, preening my hair. Or when I fell asleep on the couch, Fuzzy was sitting on me watching me sleep. I also love it that Cinnamon has to follow me everywhere...I'll be standing somewhere randomly and she has to fly to me, its adorable.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

God there's too many cute things to choose from  but the cutest is when I touch or try to move Aero while he's busy( e.g eating, preening, playing) he'll squawk at me and nip at me( I don't consider it biting cuz it doesn't hurt) like he's saying leave me alone and then right after he squawks and nips me he'll put his head down for scritches!! It's just so cute I give in and give him some scritches even tho he was a little buthead to me :blush:


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

My tiel Sunny likes to cuddle into my hand and flip him/her upside down here is a picture of Sunny doing it.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol seriously these birds are great! I had no idea. In the past I've had reptiles like lizards and snakes. I never thought a bird was such a character. Won't go back now. They're hilarious. I'm really lucky with honey. She is such a friendly and happy bird. When she sleeps on me and lays down and rests her head on me, she looks like a little dog lol!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

when i'm home alone at lunch time i usually have pasta (it's a rice-based one, i'm gluten free). mister likes to stand on the edge of my plate and feast on my pasta. ignores the egg or whatever else i have with it, just eats the pasta. funny boy!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie chatters like a monkey making a really fast "eee eee eee" sound for a few seconds. She's my little monkeybird. I don't know why she makes that noise and I haven't heard other tiels do it - it's so random but she does it when she's happy. It sounds so cute. 

She also gets stuck getting down from her playgym perches and hangs in mid air from her beak kicking her little legs about... it's hilarious. She also gets down from things head first and it looks so weird.... I liken it to someone sliding head first onto a couch from behind it, ending up with their head on the seat and their legs in the air... that's what she looks like... monkeybird.


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

Goldie can mimic a kookaburra, a gecko, and a human laugh, as well as his usually singing. He (as well as Paloma, Tara and Tutti-Fruity) can look at you with puppy dog eyes, dip their head and lean to one side and jump around while following you or each other.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

In the mornings when i make coffee my two birds are usually sitting on my shoulders. The lid on my coffee maker is very squeaky, and both birds have learned to mimic this sound. So as soon as I'm reaching for the coffee pot there both making the squeaky sound. It makes me laugh Now its to the point were everything i open around them, a door, The fridge door, the garbage lid, there bag of food, anything that gets opened they make the squeaky lid sound. It just cracks me up!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha that's funny


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

Some wicked stories!


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Taro gives kisses in our face, and puts his head in our hand when he wants scritches.
Aiko can fluff up so much when she is done preening or while taking a nap that she looks like a feathered ball


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Callie is my monkeybird, like Arnie. She is absolutely fearless. She was an aviary bird for awhile, and you can tell. She climbs all over the place and has the most incredible aerobatics. Much more like a conure than a tiel. And although she isn't very tame, she's a sweetie and it is so cute to see her and Ducky preen. She loves him. Of course, Ducky is mama's spoiled boy and constantly amusing me. He is into everything. But the thing I love the most is him flying to me. He does it all the time. Wants to be with his mama


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally makes little squeaks when shes getting scritches and her crest goes right up if i give her a beak rub or chin scratch. she rests her chin on my hand so i can give her scratches there. she goes nuts if i eat lucky charms as she stole one once and got a taste for them so i have to put her in her cage when i eat cereal. she also fluffs her face up and shes a loose feather tiel so shes extra fluffy so she looks like an owl lol she will fly over to you for scrambled eggs but tries to walk for spray millet when i try to train her to fly to me.... guess millets not worth the effort of flying lol

tsuka likes kisses and gives kisses a lot. when company comes over he loves to sing to them and make a show. hes a big show off. when you try to rearrange his cage or change his food and water he waddles over and asks for scritches by pressing his head on your hand and when you dont give them to him fast enough he nibbles gentle on your fingers and hand and presses his head against you again. he sings to the cats when they look in his cage, he beak bangs on the cuttle bone all the time and loves snuggling on his ledge to nap and sleep. when tsukas mad his eyebrows really bunch up and you can see that hes mad


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Boo hoo....everyone has such cute and cuddly tiels...<_< That's it, I am bringing my rotten Sunny back to the pet store (you think it's too late to ask for a refund?). He's okay but he's only occasionally cuddly. Well, he loves cereal so in the morning when I'm having it, as soon as he hears the sound of cereal hitting the porcelain bowl, he immediately comes over to pull one shreddie out of the bowl for himself before they all get contaminated by the evil soyamilk.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

annie, would you by chance know if soymilk is ok for birds
i drink it sometimes and i didnt know if its good for birds or not


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> annie, would you by chance know if soymilk is ok for birds
> i drink it sometimes and i didnt know if its good for birds or not


DallyTsuka, I would assume so since soya milk (or soy milk) does not contain lactose like milk does, which we all know is bad for birds because they are lactose-intelorent. But you have to be careful to buy ones that do not contain added sugar and artificial flavours like chocolate or vanilla because the ones you get in the regular western supermarkets may contain these ingredients. I don't deliberately give Sunny soya milk to drink, but the rotten brat loves to steal my cereal so much that he can now tolerate the evil soya milk  and even when the cereal is wet, he would still dip his beak in, eat the cereal, then shake his beak violently to shake off the soya milk so I end up with drops of soya milk all over my computer keyboard and monitor. And Sunny is still alive so I guess tiny bits of it is okay?  But maybe other tiel experts would have more to say on this.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks ill look it up. i wont give them mine as i like the vanilla flavour...

sounds like sunny's a little mess maker lol


----------



## angelpink (Dec 27, 2010)

the cutest thing my baby does is at night when he has a night fright, he runs down his pillow onto mine, chittering nervously for me and when he gets to me he climbs under my hand as i lay on my side, then he turns almost on one side like me and lays his head under my chin and sleeps, then in the morning, and this is new, he opens my eyes and looks in, he gently lifts my eyeslids by my eyelases, yes weird, and then cocks his head to one side and says weeoo wiit, hahah, so cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

angelpink said:


> the cutest thing my baby does is at night when he has a night fright, he runs down his pillow onto mine, chittering nervously for me and when he gets to me he climbs under my hand as i lay on my side, then he turns almost on one side like me and lays his head under my chin and sleeps, then in the morning, and this is new, he opens my eyes and looks in, he gently lifts my eyeslids by my eyelases, yes weird, and then cocks his head to one side and says weeoo wiit, hahah, so cute


That sounds cute but it would be terrible to wake up to a dead bird. If you want to sleep near him you should get him a small sleep cage to put on your night stand, it is way to dangerous to sleep with a bird or any small animal for that matter.

Also I read some where that birds should not eat soy, I can't find where now.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Sometimes when I watch TV, I will put Nibbler on the arm of my couch and lay down on the couch with my head resting sideways on the arm. When he's in a cuddly mood, he will come up to my face to get kisses, fluff up and beak grind.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

> Also I read some where that birds should not eat soy, I can't find where now.
> xxxSpikexxx


Oh oh, in that case, just to be on the safe side, I am no longer allowing Sunny to eat my soya milk-soaked cereal even if it's just a tiny bit. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! i wasnt sure so i never chanced it


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonshine gets excited when she sees me carrying a plate of food to the living room to eat. She will fly to my shoulder and then run down my arm when I sit down to eat. The other day I was emptying the dishwasher and when I was holding a plate I was fixing to put in the cabinet she flew to my shoulder and ran down my arm so fast to see what we were eating. She saw the empty plate and just looked at me like I tricked her on purpose.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

brittbritt when i'm doing mister's veges in the morning i wash and sanitise the container first and he's always sitting on my shoulder looking at his container very curiously to see what i'm doing with it, because doesn't it usually have food in it mum? lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha DallyTsuka, I know what you mean about the eyebrows, I'm pretty sure I can see Arnie's "Angry Face" because of her little eyebrows aswell.


----------



## JoJo's Circus (Jan 11, 2011)

I have just read through this, what a fantastic thread to read as a first one on here, they all sound heaps adorable! Just beautiful


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

belinda, oh, tsuka has the bunchiest eyebrows. i'll post a pic lol hes so mean some days...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv noticed them on Cookie lol... I havent noticed Luckys though


----------



## Lilly (Dec 2, 2010)

My Lilly has such big feet that she doesn't know what to do with them. When she's walking along her big perch she walks slowly, making sure not to trip 
Almost anytime I go to pick her up she puts her head down for scratches  And if I'm sitting on the floor she'll walk over to me and demand scratches , chew the letter I'm reading or stand on the book I'm flipping through 
She also loves baths & showers and tries to bathe in her water dish, which is way too small for that


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Is it weird that I think Cookie's bad behavior of screaming when I leave the room to grab something from the fridge is cute?

I also think it's cute when she gets frustrated from eating pellets. Sometimes they slip out of her mouth and she makes an angry cry and thrashes it out of her bowl. Silly bird.

Oh, and she LOVES watching musicals on my laptop. Sometimes she tries to get on a ledge (one the screen) or follows the camera to the left or to the right. Her favorite so far is the Yellow Submarine.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Echo will sneak up on you and, out of nowhere, plant a loud kiss on you. It happens so rarely and it's SO cute.


----------

